# insects - mozzies!



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

So - Loire Atlantique - are the bitey things bad?
If so any recommendations for repellants?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Avon skin so soft.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Avon skin so soft.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Avon skin so soft also. But make sure the agent gives you a recently produced product, I got stuffed with two old products probably out of her bathroom cupboard, needless to say Mr van der Striche got such bad bites he landed up in hospital. The citronella was so old it was not effective.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

You can buy it on Amazon with free postage.
Also incognito is a natural product also at Amazon.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Earlier this was recommended on here, was about to buy some.good price I thought.
cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300918850021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I recently read somewhere (on here I think) that Avon have changed the formula and it no longer deters the little pests.
James


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for suggestions - I have some skin so soft, but it is very old. Will check out the others as well.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We were on the Atlantic coast a few weeks ago and we used Pyramid Repel 100 - a quick spray on our legs and arms twice a day.
Neither of us were bitten by mozzies during the month we were away - and normally I get bitten by every flying insect known to mankind!
I'm not sure if the spray is environmentally friendly or not but it did what it said on the label - and for that I'm thankful.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I am told Smidge is what the forestry workers use.

Dill


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Eat lots of Garlic.  


The pleasurable way to keep Mossies at bay.


Oh and lots of alcohol so that if they do bite your too p****d to care.



Pete 8)


----------



## Hurley73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Smidge is much better than Skin so Soft for midgies.......dont know about mozzies though!!


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Well - we are now back. The skin so soft seemed to work for the kids but not so well for me - they really do seem to like me :x 
However they were not terrible where we were - I got away with a couple each night so......
Thanks for all the replies.
Andrea.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mosquitoes Swarm to me,

Or they did until I read about Avon Skin So Soft on here.

They never bother with me now (unless I forget to apply it - dough!)

TM


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Incognito worked 100per cent
Avon skin so soft just one bite in 6 days.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just got back from trip, we like it under trees near water so have a tendency to come home full of holes. 

After reading recommendations on here got the stuff from Aldi which only I used and didn't get one bite apart from wasp sting :roll: 

But also bought box of 30 non drowsy antihistamines from supermarket and we all took one a night. 

Although he did get bitten as he likes his evening walks very little itching or swelling occurred so did work well. 

Mandy


----------

